# ليسب رائع لكتابة الاحداثيات xyz txt خارج الاوتوكاد



## كبل (22 أغسطس 2011)

ليسب رائع لكتابة الاحداثيات xyz txt خارج الاوتوكاد وهو يعمل حتى على اوتوكاد 2010حمل الليسب ثم اكتب readpointsواكتب اسم الملف ومكانه


----------



## كبل (21 سبتمبر 2011)

وهو يعمل على اوتوكاد2010


----------



## omarsayed (27 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع


----------



## علي فؤاد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## thamer 69 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

رجاء احد يعلمنى كيف نحمل الليسب بالتفصيل ولكم الشكر ولما احمل اللملف بيطلع بكتابة غير مفهومة رجاء احد يكلى ايش السبب


----------



## سيداس (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر


----------



## alsadaf2007 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## wissam74 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

يرجى الشرح بتفصيل أكثر من بعد مرحلة تنزيل ليسب
وشكرا


----------



## محمد فرزات (22 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## احمد بوزريع (23 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## naser ahmed (16 يناير 2012)

ياريت نعرف ازاى بيشتغل


----------



## ماجد عطا (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررر جدااا جدااااا


----------



## حماده النجم (3 فبراير 2012)

​ *اللي انت ماحتاجه هتلاقيه ع الرابط ده 
http://janeen.allahmountada.com/*​


----------



## bmnd_technic (5 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور يا اخي وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## الحاج احمد امام (29 أكتوبر 2012)

والله العظيم مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور كنت بضور عليه من زمان بارك الله فيك وعليك وعلى كل من وجد فى المنتدى


----------



## رجب لاشين (22 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم الرجاء رفع برنامج سوكيا لينك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

